# Article about surrogacy being illegal in UK for single women



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

This article has just been published in the Independent highlighting the little known fact that surrogacy for single women is illegal in the UK. It describes the shock and sadness of a single woman who has had major gynae surgery and is advised by her doctor to consider surrogacy, and then finds out that this is legally not an option to her in the UK.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/healthy-living/why-cant-i-have-a-baby-on-my-own-1977634.html

Rose xx

/links


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Gosh, I didn't realise that surrogacy was illegal for single women - I guess it had never crossed my mind that it would be. That's shocking.


----------



## tegg (Apr 17, 2010)

very interesting article really suprised about singles and surrogacy.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

This is one of the issue that I have been struggling with, if with my Asherman's syndrome I cannot get a thick enough lining surrogacy would have been my only option but of course complicated, it use to be unmarried people couldn't get a parental order but that changed. Natalie and Louise have been campaigning on the surrogacy bill for ages.

L


----------

